# Aquarium Safe Epoxy Resin



## pewpewkittah

Hello! 
I am going to be starting an iwagumi scape shortly in my brand new 12 gallon long :hihi:. I have like 23lbs of seiryu stone, which I read this stuff will slowly bring up my hardness. I tested it with about 8lbs of stone in a small 6g tank and within 1 week its brought my TDS from 140 to 270. I assume that 23lbs of rock will raise the TDS much faster in a 12g long tank. Although, I don't mind doing water changes weekly, but I would rather have a stable water hardness, because I will be keeping a variety of shrimp.

Now, to the main point: do you guys have any suggestions for aquarium safe Epoxy Resin to coat the rocks to prevent them from raising the TDS? I would prefer if it wasn't very expensive. 

THANKS in advance!


----------



## ngrubich

Any epoxy is inert when fully cured. Well, we could split hairs with a couple epoxies, but I digress. Personally, I don't see why you would want to cover seiryu stone, unless you use a clear epoxy of course. 
You can find clear 2-part epoxy resins on Amazon fairly cheap if you want to go that route. You may run into some problems making sure that all the stone is covered / the epoxy doesn't run (depending on its viscosity) and leave bare spots.


----------



## pewpewkittah

ngrubich said:


> Any epoxy is inert when fully cured. Well, we could split hairs with a couple epoxies, but I digress. Personally, I don't see why you would want to cover seiryu stone, unless you use a clear epoxy of course.
> You can find clear 2-part epoxy resins on Amazon fairly cheap if you want to go that route. You may run into some problems making sure that all the stone is covered / the epoxy doesn't run (depending on its viscosity) and leave bare spots.


Is there any other options? I don't want to coat the stone, but I don't want the stone raising my hardness and forcing me to do water changes 1-2 times weekly.. I don't think the massive changes in water hardness would me good for shrimp. I'm planning on having cherries and blue velvets. Maybe a shrimp enthusiast can chime in and give an opinion on this matter.


----------



## ngrubich

Hm, I'm not too great with water parameters with regards to shrimp, so hopefully someone that does a lot of shrimpkeeping will chime in. 
From what I've seen, though, I know that Darkblade48 (Anthony, a mod) has used seiryu stone with RCS before, but I don't know how much he used or how high his hardness was raised. Also "Overgrowth" said the following: "Yamaya, Ohko, Pa-hai, Manten, and Kei stone will not affect the GH/KH/pH."


----------



## lochaber

I've used epoxy resin to build paludariums and back drops before.

Sometimes I just use the stuff you can find in the big-box stores, it's near the varnish/sealants, and it's used to make those bar/table/counter tops with trinkets and stuff embedded in them. Usually says something like "equivalent to 30 coats of varnish"

Also similar stuff in the mold/casting/sculpture section of a lot of craft stores, just make sure you get the epoxy and not the polyester/fiberglass resin.

Anyways, I think those might be a little thick for what you want. You might be able to thin the epoxy with acetone, but I haven't tried that, so I don't know how well it works.

Or you could hit up a plastics supply, and get one of the less viscous sets.

If you are careful to clean the stones before hand, make sure they are dry, and don't get any bubbles or junk trapped in the epoxy, it might not be noticeable, and just make the rocks look 'wet'.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

What is wrong with using the fiberglass resin? It's a catalyzed resin and should also be inert.


----------



## ngrubich

GraphicGr8s said:


> What is wrong with using the fiberglass resin? It's a catalyzed resin and should also be inert.


Good catch; that is also a good option. I don't know how that slipped my mind after all the plywood tanks I've read about on RC.


----------



## pewpewkittah

Does anyone have experience coating seiryu stone and with what brand of epoxy? 
I would love any brand suggestions.


----------



## lochaber

GraphicGr8s said:


> What is wrong with using the fiberglass resin? It's a catalyzed resin and should also be inert.


First off, the chemicals are far more nasty/dangerous then epoxy, and getting the mixing ratios right is a bit trickier. Even so, it takes longer to cure, and will likely leach some stuff into the water for a while. 

The catalyst is a true catalyst, and isn't exhausted, so it gradually leaches out afterwards, and it's typically something like methyl ethyl ketone, which has a lot of health risks/hazards.

I'm not as certain on the specifics with this, but I have heard that the polyester resin eventually degrades and doesn't remain impermeable, whereas epoxy doesn't suffer the same degradation, and remains impermeable.

I imagine if it's something you have some experience working with, it might be an option, but I'd stick with the epoxy. It's easier to work with and has minimal health risks


----------



## biznitch

How about clear pond sealer. From what I remember it is rubber based?

Edit: In Australia we have a brand called 'Crommelins'.

I am not sure if it is available there, or know of a substitute.


----------



## Sprinkles

You could always try zoopoxy made by polygem. They have a clear sealant epoxy that's designed specifically for use in zoo habitats, so it's definitely non-toxic. I know there are people who keep dart frogs and green tree pythons who use it to sculpt backgrounds and decorations that swear by the stuff.


----------



## GraphicGr8s

lochaber said:


> First off, the chemicals are far more nasty/dangerous then epoxy, and getting the mixing ratios right is a bit trickier. Even so, it takes longer to cure, and will likely leach some stuff into the water for a while.
> 
> The catalyst is a true catalyst, and isn't exhausted, so it gradually leaches out afterwards, and it's typically something like methyl ethyl ketone, which has a lot of health risks/hazards.
> 
> I'm not as certain on the specifics with this, but I have heard that the polyester resin eventually degrades and doesn't remain impermeable, whereas epoxy doesn't suffer the same degradation, and remains impermeable.
> 
> I imagine if it's something you have some experience working with, it might be an option, but I'd stick with the epoxy. It's easier to work with and has minimal health risks


From what I've researched it looks like fiberglass resin cures faster. it is true about the odor however. Fiberglass resin also doesn't adhere as well as epoxy. 

After due diligence I would agree that epoxy would be the better choice.
http://www.evercoat.com/imgs/pis/EPOXYRESIN.pdf
http://www.uscomposites.com/faq_epoxy.html


----------



## Tira

*Thank you!*



Sprinkles said:


> You could always try zoopoxy made by polygem. They have a clear sealant epoxy that's designed specifically for use in zoo habitats, so it's definitely non-toxic. I know there are people who keep dart frogs and green tree pythons who use it to sculpt backgrounds and decorations that swear by the stuff.


I've been looking for days where to buy products that are actually MADE FOR use with animals, and you're the first person in all the forums I've read that has suggested an actual brand.
Even if I don't buy it, at least I can compare ingredients now for myself. All these forums are great to a point, but trying to read through them all to find what you want can be exhausting sometimes!


----------



## Xag

Sprinkles said:


> You could always try zoopoxy made by polygem. They have a clear sealant epoxy that's designed specifically for use in zoo habitats, so it's definitely non-toxic. I know there are people who keep dart frogs and green tree pythons who use it to sculpt backgrounds and decorations that swear by the stuff.



Does this attach well to Great stuff pond and stone foam? I used the GS to build a background and then coated it with concrete. I didnt cover it all so i had some black showing for the different color effect. I just want to seal the concrete so that i dont run insanely high kph levels.


----------

